# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si ta bej qe te me shprehe dashurine?

## gjakova e kuqee

tung miq 
po ju shkruaj per nje problem dhe besoj qe do te me ndihmoni si heren e pare
qyhs ne muajin nentor te 2002 e takova nje djale ne nje kafiteri.e pash ne disko edhe me hyri ne qejf.ai kishte ndeje per ditlindjen e tij dhe un nuk shkova se s kisha shoqe te mira me ke te shkoja
ai me shikonte shum ne shkoll.e disa vajza te klases me japen adresen e tij te msn.fillova te komunikoj.ai nuk fliste po si morri vesh kush jam u be aq i embel.LOL desh me qmendi.
bisedonim qdo nate.dhe ne shkoll me fliste.
tash mbasi jemi ne pushime shkoj shpesh ne kafiterine ku punon ai dhe nje nate me vajzen e dajes kemi nejt me ta gjith naten dhe me percolli deri ne shtepi.ishe shum i mir.me thot se i pelqej po nuk ma shpre dashurin.qfar te bej.si ta bej ate qe te shpreh ate qe ka brenda se e di qe po qmendet mas meje sepse me therret ne telefon ne gjysme te nates dhe shokeve te tij u ka treguar qe qmendet pas meje.qfar te bej lol
besoj se do te me ndihmoni
nese nuk keni te qarte ndonje gje me pyesni.do te ju sqaroj.tungiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiii

----------


## sydylimri

:buzeqeshje:   Ok baby gjakoves  megjithes  s'jam psikolog  do te  te jap nje  keshille ,qe  s'do  kete  psikolog  ne bote  te thote te kunderten  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjakovare  kuqaloshe  do  besh  dicka  te  vogel fare  , thjesht  ,fare  thjesh  dhe pa u munduar shume  do  e pyesesh ate  cunin, do  i  thuash: 
-Do  doja te  dija  ca mendon dhe si  me shikon ti mua !
-Pyete  ca  kerkon prej teje  dhe ca  i pelqen  me shume !
Dhe  nese  prap  nuk ta  shpreh  dashurine  kerko  te te shkruaj  nje leter , dhe  le  te ti  shkruaj  aty te  gjitha  qe mendon .
Kaq  vogelushe prej meje , dhe  behu pak  mace vogel  e luaj  e  ngacmoje  ate cunin ,iki ndonje  dite me ndonje shokun tend   ne kafiteri , qe  ta besh xheloze  e do  shofish pastaj si  do  te  te kerkoje  :buzeqeshje:  
Me  thuaj  , ne te ndihmova ,pres  me padurim te mesoj te reja prej teje , dhe nese  nuk  ''  te  do  ay  cuni ty ''  jam une atehere  hahahah( shaka bera ) , te puth

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

ore ti shoki flm shum per ndihmen.
un nuk dua ti them atij dhe ti tregoj qe e dua se pastaj me merr per prosti
po gjeloze do ta bej e
flm shum prej teje
dhe ju tjeret nese keni ndonje ide shkruani

----------


## Iliri88

Moj e Mira nga Gjakova,

Cilen forme te shprehjes se dashurise je duke pritur ti?  Dashuria shprehet ne shume forma te ndryshme, dhe fjalet "te dua" jane vetem njena nga ato.  Me sa kuptoj une, ai ka shprehur ndjenjat e tij nepermjet atyre gjerave qe ke pershkruar mesiper.  Ne qofte se jane fjalet te cilat ti pret, eshte e rendesishme qe te kalosh me shume kohe me ate.  Jo vetem ne telefon dhe MSN por edhe ne jeten e perditshme.  Nese ai te thote qe te do ne telefon apo ne MSN ajo nuk eshte e njejte me fjalet ne person kur ai te shikon ne sy dhe ti e shikon ate ne sy.

Shendet,

I

Doktori i Dashurise,

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

ore ti ilir un dua qe ai thjeshte te me tregon se paku qe i pelqej.ai me therret ne telefon por nuk me flet.te tjereve ju tregon por mua nuk ma thot.si thone tek ne me qet per onash.
 :sarkastik:   :konfuz:

----------


## sydylimri

O  gjakovaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ej se do te vij aty  e  do ti keput  buzkat  :buzeqeshje: 
Po  a  u thote  te  tjereve qe te  do mi  shpirt ?
A  e kupton  zemra jote  qe  te don ?
Ca  tjeter do ,se  nuk po e  kuptoj ?
  Zogu  degjo dhe   dicka  tjeter  me  sa  kuptoje  une  nga  keto  qe ke shkruar  me larte , ay cun  te  eshte  shprehur ,dhe te ka dhene  te kuptosh  qe  te do , por  nuk  po    ta thate  ty hapur  se   ndofta pret  prej teje   nje  shenje , nje levizje .Ja  mendohu  cik  se  mos  ndofta  je ti  ajo  qe  duhet  ti thote  atij   ''te  dua ''  dhe  jo  ay   ty !
Njerezit  shprehen   me  menyra  te ndryshme , dhe  varet  se  ca  vlere  ka    fjala  ''te dua''  per ate cun , ndofta  ska per  te   ta  thene  kurre  , dhe njekohesisht  ka  per  te  te dashur  cmendurisht !  Ndaj mos  prit  e mos  e lodhe kot  cunin ,por  ik  e  jetoni  bashke  kete  dashuri te  bukur ( me kujdes  ama  ) 
Te  puthe  , dhe mos prit   gjithcka nga te tjeret  , por ca  gjera  duhet ti  besh ti te  ndodhin !

----------


## Iliri88

> _Postuar më parë nga gjakova e kuqee_ 
> *ore ti ilir un dua qe ai thjeshte te me tregon se paku qe i pelqej.ai me therret ne telefon por nuk me flet.te tjereve ju tregon por mua nuk ma thot.si thone tek ne me qet per onash.
>  *


Te therret ne telefon dhe nuk te flet asnje fjale?  Apo nuk te flet fjalet qe tregojne se ti i pelqen atij?

Shendet,

I

----------


## Leila

Gjakova, mos u merr me cunat e vegjel tani... se ata aq dine  :shkelje syri:

----------


## thugish

hi, ok, edhe nje mendim nga mua (nese do te vlej ndonje 1/2 leku,
ti e di mir qe ai cun vdes per ty, por do ta degjosh me veshet e tu perse?
a je ti e dashura e tij apo thjesht keni dal njeher bashk?
nese do te ishe e dashura e tij ather do te ish pak me e leht per te te te tregonte si ndihej, degjo ketu: dhuroji nje te pudhur dhe do te shikosh me pas, me beso!
 ose behe si te "Pallati 176" thuaja vet e para and get it all over with... 
well, i hope it helped

----------


## Mona

Gjakova, degjo.  Une mendoj se eshte e arkuptueshme per nje vajze shqipetare sidomos te mos thone ne fillim "te dua"  sepse mundohemi " te mbajme fytyren" por nuk ka gje te keqe.  Meqe ti nuk do ti thuash, beje xheloz sikur thane me siper.  Cfare qenka ai qe u thote te gjitheve pervec teje.  Ti beje xheloz keshtu, thuaj se te ka folur nje djale i mire dhe do te vije ne shtepi, meqe familja jote e njeh ate, nuk din c'te besh.  Nese ai te don do merzitet ne fillim pastaj do te thote se te doooo shumeee.

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

thugish 
un nuk jam e dashura e atij djaloshi se po te isha nuk do te kisha kerkuar ndihme
ai qmendet pas meje e un vdes pas tij
po ka fik te me tregoj ndoshta se e refuzoj se ka degjuar se kam refuzuar gjithkend.

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

ore ilir ai therret ne tel por nuk me flet.therret rreth 5 her ne dite
q ti besh.me duket kjo ishte jao qe me kerkove :sarkastik:

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

mona faleminderit shum per pergjigjen tende
shpresoj se do te funksionoj loll
po ktu qe the (qe ti them per djaloshin)mos do te ishte e tepert??? :konfuz:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Mona

> _Postuar më parë nga gjakova e kuqee_ 
> *mona faleminderit shum per pergjigjen tende
> shpresoj se do te funksionoj loll
> po ktu qe the (qe ti them per djaloshin)mos do te ishte e tepert??? *


Jo nuk besoj se eshte, nese vertete do ta besh xheloz.

----------


## kacaku basket

Gjakovare se po fusim hundet aty ku sna takon.Si vajti ai muhabeti mi lal se ngelem prapa me kete gja :P

----------


## Anisela

O Gjakova!!!Po ti ske lujt menc moj zemer qe tja nxjerresh me grep ate fjale atij!!!!!Lere se ta thote vete,por i duhet pak kohe!!!!Tregohu nje cik indiferente ti e do ta shohesh sa shpejt do te ta thote!!

----------


## maratonomak

indiferente        ?????????    a   mund   te   jesh   i   dashuruar   dhe   indiferent        ?   une   si   mashkull   jo   ;      ju   vajzat         mendoj   se   nuk   duhet   te   jeni   indiferente    por       thjesht     te   kujdesshme    ;    anisela        me   ne   fund    po   arij   te   kuptoj      se      ia   del   mbane   gjithnje   me   djemte     ;      te   admiroj   pra    per   indiferencen   tuaj         ;

----------


## theodora*

> tung miq 
> po ju shkruaj per nje problem dhe besoj qe do te me ndihmoni si heren e pare
> qyhs ne muajin nentor te 2002 e takova nje djale ne nje kafiteri.e pash ne disko edhe me hyri ne qejf.ai kishte ndeje per ditlindjen e tij dhe un nuk shkova se s kisha shoqe te mira me ke te shkoja
> ai me shikonte shum ne shkoll.e disa vajza te klases me japen adresen e tij te msn.fillova te komunikoj.ai nuk fliste po si morri vesh kush jam u be aq i embel.LOL desh me qmendi.
> bisedonim qdo nate.dhe ne shkoll me fliste.
> tash mbasi jemi ne pushime shkoj shpesh ne kafiterine ku punon ai dhe nje nate me vajzen e dajes kemi nejt me ta gjith naten dhe me percolli deri ne shtepi.ishe shum i mir.me thot se i pelqej po nuk ma shpre dashurin.qfar te bej.si ta bej ate qe te shpreh ate qe ka brenda se e di qe po qmendet mas meje sepse me therret ne telefon ne gjysme te nates dhe shokeve te tij u ka treguar qe qmendet pas meje.qfar te bej lol
> besoj se do te me ndihmoni
> nese nuk keni te qarte ndonje gje me pyesni.do te ju sqaroj.tungiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiii


Shiko c'te besh.
Bej sikur nuk te intereson dhe dil me ndonje friend ne kaloni afer tij qe te shikosh si do reagoje.Po ti bej sikur nuk te intereson me.Ok?

----------


## Peace & Love

Ja dhe vajza tipike shqiptare "bej sikur s'te intereson" thote, madje edhe te dali me ndonje shok, ndohsta edhe me shokun e ngushte pse jo....pffff mentaliteti eshte gje e madhe.
Te pelqen? Ik ore thuja po kush do te gjykoje nese bere gabim apo jo? , sot njerezit po bejne gjera me te medhaja dhe ne fund nuk flasin fare... se la vi!!

----------


## Username

> Ja dhe vajza tipike shqiptare "bej sikur s'te intereson" thote, madje edhe te dali me ndonje shok, ndohsta edhe me shokun e ngushte pse jo....pffff mentaliteti eshte gje e madhe.
> Te pelqen? Ik ore thuja po kush do te gjykoje nese bere gabim apo jo? , sot njerezit po bejne gjera me te medhaja dhe ne fund nuk flasin fare... se la vi!!


Jam i te njejtit mendim. Ku e kane mendjen femrat shqiptare, play games all the time. Shko me thuaja qe me pelqen, ca ka aty. Ti kur nuk i jep nje shenje atij djali, pse te te sulet ai nga pas. Jepi ti nja dy shenja qe je e interesuar tek ai, dhe shikoje vete. Pastaj edhe ai mund te jete i turpshem, prandaj nuk po te thote gje. 
Po te pa ai ty me nje person tjeter, mund te jete edhe tip indiferenti edhe mund ti humbasi shpresat per ty dhe mbase nuk mund te te mari fare netelefon se do kujtoj se je lidhur me nje tjeter ti, prandaj per mendimin tim mos e bej. Po tregove interes ti tek ai, nuk do te thote qe je prosti ti, thjesht natyra po ben te vetën. Per mendimin tim (mendim mashkulli) merre ne telefon, dhe kerkoi te dilni per nje kafe etj etj...pastaj prap pas naj nje jave ...shikoje vete ti pas 2 javesh po nuk te kerkoi ai per kafe. 
Hajt Ciao

----------

